# Rescue Beauty Lounge Spongebob colors



## Ashley (Aug 18, 2008)

These are their prefall colors based on Spongebob Squarepants:

Square Pants:







Bikini Bottom:






Starfish Patrick:






Same price as RBL regular nailpolishes: $18

http://www.kissandmakeup.tv/2008/08/spongob_nails.html#more

SOURCE


----------



## Lucy (Aug 18, 2008)

hahaha they're so cool! bikini bottom looks promising.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 18, 2008)

Now those are cute!! I love all the colors!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL! how awesome!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

lol, those are cute! The colours are actually quite nice


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 19, 2008)

actually, while the concept is cool, the colours are actually a little bit 'blah'





starfish bob could have been hot but it's a bit murky looking?


----------



## Snoo (Aug 19, 2008)

Wish I could get a Sponge Bob one


----------



## Kasha (Aug 22, 2008)

Bikini Bottom looks cute. Go Squidward!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 22, 2008)

They're cute!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 22, 2008)

lmao! cute!

is it me or are all these nail polish and makeup collections lately turning a bit kiddish? are we going back in time or something? haha

-sigh- too cute though!!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 23, 2008)

Can't say I really like the colours, the collection idea was cute, but the colours don't really deliver.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 23, 2008)

It's a very cute idea, but I hope the colors look better IRL. And honestly, I thought the whole Spongebob craze would be kinda over by now.


----------

